# Stacked like cord wood, IT'S ON



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

How many of u got excited when u read the title to this post...shouldn't be too long


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

I wish it WAS on. Then you'd be out on the river instead of f'ing with us. Lol. I had to drink 3 beers just to calm my heart rate after reading the title of this post you trouble maker! :lol:


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

piscatorial warrior said:


> I wish it WAS on. Then you'd be out on the river instead of f'ing with us. Lol. I had to drink 3 beers just to calm my heart rate after reading the title of this post you trouble maker! :lol:


Lol.


----------



## DCampbell (Jul 17, 2015)

I can hardly wait !!!


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Still quite a few weeks away for really good fishing. Not much to report for the river, now the lake guys are starting to see good #s of fish recently


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Proud of you, Burgundy! Nowhere in this thread did you mention the name of the river that you love to pimp so much.:evil::lol:


----------



## redpath (Jul 18, 2009)

I've got two spies strategically located in ......... and ............, respectively, this year....


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

Stacked like cordwood- Thats one thread that will never go away!!!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Did you say cord wood? Here's what I did on my summer vacation.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Lol pier.. every one knows I'm referring to pigeon toe river lmao


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Steve said:


> Did you say cord wood? Here's what I did on my summer vacation.


Nice Rack! er, Rick I mean.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Fish porn to get the blood pumping


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't know about the fish, but the rippers are stacked like cord wood at the beginning of one river. The DNR have been hanging out there recently. Hopefully they will get them.


----------



## deathroe (Jul 22, 2008)

I like the post back in 2011 mid August "It's on" I was there for 3 days before it was posted . That was a trip I will never see happen again. The older locals said it was something they have not seen in over 30 years. BTW it was all chrome cord wood.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I remember that year, fish stacked in every hole u fished. Was alot of fun that's for sure


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Rained on and off here most of last night and today, temps never above 64. 50 tonight.
More like this might get them closer.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

deathroe said:


> I like the post back in 2011 mid August "It's on" I was there for 3 days before it was posted . That was a trip I will never see happen again. The older locals said it was something they have not seen in over 30 years. BTW it was all chrome cord wood QUOTE]
> I was there. I guarantee we saw over a thousand salmon in one day..


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Tied up a few new spins today for my upcoming trip


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

And for a little deeper water


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Spinners?..For Salmon? Great , now iv'e got to buy ANOTHER Tackle *Box!*


----------

